# What really happens in a gun fight?



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

A pretty good read on real-life gun fight experiences.

"Truly, the most important thing in all this is where you hit your opponent. I have spoken with a little old lady who severed the aorta of a home invader with a FMJ .32 while, at the same time, talking to a police officer that could not stop a knife-wielding assailant with five rounds of .45 ACP hollow-point."

Link:
What Really Happens In A Gunfight?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Well,, we obviously know shot placement is critical.
Bleeding out, central nervous system. 
But, I would rather take a flesh wound from a 22 short verses a 45 acp


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would rather take nothing at all. I just thought it was interesting reading, especially for those of us who are newer to handguns and defense shooting verses precision target shooting. Believe it or not, not every experienced shooter knows the difference, but the article addresses far more than that.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for article


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You just never know what is going to take place in a gunfight or shooting. About 20 years ago, one of the teenagers who used to hang around our house (we had two very attractive daughters) got a job diving an ambulance. He got a call to go to a home in Alexandria, VA where a man had been shot. When he got there and went into the bedroom where the victim was, he was astounded. The man was sitting on the edge of the bed answering questions put to him by a police officer. The thing that astounded the kid was that both of the victims eyeballs had been forced out of their sockets and were lying on his cheeks. He had been shot in the temple by a shotgun using a slug and the through and through wound had generated the hydrastatic shock that "de-eyed" the poor fellow. The fact that he was alive, conscious, and talking to an officer was what really blew the kid's mind.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You just never know. I personally witnessed a kid get shot in the head with a .38 special. The bullet entered his head just above his left ear and exited just above his left eye toward the center of his forehead. He lost the eye, but otherwise, made a near full recovery. I know he suffered from seizures early on, but to my knowledge, he is doing well today. This was roughly 30 years ago.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> You just never know what is going to take place in a gunfight or shooting. About 20 years ago, one of the teenagers who used to hang around our house (we had two very attractive daughters) got a job diving an ambulance. He got a call to go to a home in Alexandria, VA where a man had been shot. When he got there and went into the bedroom where the victim was, he was astounded. The man was sitting on the edge of the bed answering questions put to him by a police officer. The thing that astounded the kid was that both of the victims eyeballs had been forced out of their sockets and were lying on his cheeks. He had been shot in the temple by a shotgun using a slug and the through and through wound had generated the hydrastatic shock that "de-eyed" the poor fellow. The fact that he was alive, conscious, and talking to an officer was what really blew the kid's mind.


Did he survive?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Did he survive?


I don't know if he did but I would bet the answer is 'yes'. The fact that he was awake and talking to an officer would seem to indicate that the paramedics allowed this and thought he was not so critical that they had to get this man to the hospital immediately.

"Farm" (the nickname of the teenage who used to hang out at our house) said it was probably the most freaky thing he had seen.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe it's true that anything can happen in a fire fight. What they show in movies and tv is patently misleading. Any deer hunter will readily admit that even a well placed round doesn't always do the job.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is true. Sometimes, all you can do is empty your gun and run for cover. LOL


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> This is true. Sometimes, all you can do is empty your gun and run for cover. LOL


In my experience, you never unload your weapon and run for cover, unless you have another mag... You leave two rounds so that when and if the BG finds you ( in cover ), you are not an unarmed victim.


----------

